# echo n > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance not workin

## mb

hi,

ok, i got my dell 600 and set up gentoo (what else  :Wink:  ) .. i'm using vanilla 2.4.21 and the latest acpi patch with a modified dsdt. readout of all acpi related values works, but setting the cpufreq seems not to work.. (btw: throttling works)

```

# cat  /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance

state count:             7

active state:            P1

states:

    P0:                  1600 MHz, 32000 mW, 250 uS

   *P1:                  1600 MHz, 32000 mW, 250 uS

    P2:                  1400 MHz, 28000 mW, 250 uS

    P3:                  1200 MHz, 24000 mW, 250 uS

    P4:                  1000 MHz, 20000 mW, 250 uS

    P5:                  800 MHz, 16000 mW, 250 uS

    P6:                  600 MHz, 12000 mW, 250 uS

# echo 2 > /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance

# cat  /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/performance

state count:             7

active state:            P1

states:

    P0:                  1600 MHz, 32000 mW, 250 uS

   *P1:                  1600 MHz, 32000 mW, 250 uS

    P2:                  1400 MHz, 28000 mW, 250 uS

    P3:                  1200 MHz, 24000 mW, 250 uS

    P4:                  1000 MHz, 20000 mW, 250 uS

    P5:                  800 MHz, 16000 mW, 250 uS

    P6:                  600 MHz, 12000 mW, 250 uS

```

SpeedStep is enabled in BIOS.

Any ideas ????

#mb

----------

## pilla

have you applied the cpufreq patch?

----------

## mb

ehm, no.....     :Confused: 

maybe this patch is already included in the 2.5.8 kernel version mentioned in the documentation here (http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/processor.html)...

thx,

#mb

----------

## felicita

I am trying 2.5.73 on my X31, the laptop only boot when config_acpi_ht_only is selected ( it disabled some other acpi options ).

when linux booted, in /proc/cpuinfo

only one cpu found, and the flags do not contain "ht" (for hyper threading). whY??  :Question: 

is there some trick to enable kernel support HT and recognize the Pentium-M ??

thx alot!

----------

## mb

@Bloody Bastard

i tried the patch, but:

```

cpufreq: Intel(R) SpeedStep(TM) support $Revision: 1.7.2.6 $

cpufreq: Intel(R) SpeedStep(TM) for this processor not (yet) available.

```

so.. centrino speedstep != speedstep    :Confused: 

#mb

----------

## pilla

So it is a centrino? I've heard of it being not supported yet

Try to google for it

----------

## mb

FYI: there are patches for 2.5.x, but no backports (yet)...

#mb

----------

## LoermansA

To felicita;

The Pentium M is a development based on the mobile PIII. It doesn't support hyperthreading, only the PIV (I believe the northwood core) does

Arjan

----------

## gangloot

mb,

Did you ever get this problem figured out?  I'm going through the same thing right now.

----------

## hulk2nd

i use the latest ac-sources (2.4.22-pre6-ac1 or something like this) and there you have the possibility to choose "Intel Pentium-M Enhanced SpeedStep" at the kernel config. i think that's it but i'm not sure. you can also choose normal intel speedstep and pentium 4 clock modulation.

greetz, hulk

----------

## mb

@gangloot

well, not with 2.4.x (vanilla + acpi patch).. then i tried 2.6.0-test1 recently and it worked out of the box....

#mb

btw:

now i use this to switch between max power and max save..

```

echo -n "0:100:100:performance" > /proc/cpufreq

echo -n "0:0:0:powersave" > /proc/cpufreq

```

but both interfaces (/proc/cpufreq and /proac/acpi/processor/../performance) seems to be out-dated    :Confused: 

----------

## hulk2nd

just use the binary only processor.o driver from intel and it will work without problems

----------

